# Center Console Boat - opinions?



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

Looking for opinions. Found an early 2000 model 21' center console Sea-Pro with a 150hp outboard (salt water version) that had been left out in the weather and last ran 3-4yrs. Motor was running when it was last used. Besides the eye sore with cushions ripped, interior dirty, etc etc the hull seems to be in relatively good shape and so does the transom. It will need new batteries, tires, gas tank drain/replace, tubing/fittings replaced on motor, interior power wash/cleaned, cushioned replaced, etc. 

What is a good price point to offer? Considering these would go for $10-13K easily if in good running condition.


----------



## PopPop (Mar 8, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Looking for opinions. Found an early 2000 model 21' center console Sea-Pro with a 150hp outboard (salt water version) that had been left out in the weather and last ran 3-4yrs. Motor was running when it was last used. Besides the eye sore with cushions ripped, interior dirty, etc etc the hull seems to be in relatively good shape and so does the transom. It will need new batteries, tires, gas tank drain/replace, tubing/fittings replaced on motor, interior power wash/cleaned, cushioned replaced, etc.
> 
> What is a good price point to offer? Considering these would go for $10-13K easily if in good running condition.



Check compression on the engine, ignition, steering and shifting. Then consider engine make, parts are scarce for some. As for an estimate, I'd be scared to say but it would not be much.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 8, 2017)

What's the owner asking for it? If you're looking to make it look and run like a brand new boat that can get pretty steep with the vinyl and engine work unless you can do some/most of it yourself. Then it's just a matter of how much is your time worth to do all that instead of just getting out and fishing in it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

And if the boat owner was willing to let if rot outside there is no telling what shape the motor is in. I would pay REAL close attention to the motor.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And if the boat owner was willing to let if rot outside there is no telling what shape the motor is in. I would pay REAL close attention to the motor.



Not to mention how it sits in the water if you can at least launch it before purchase. I'd imagine those stringers are waterlogged as all get out and adding a ton of weight. 

And if they let it sit with water in the bilge area during below freezing temps you could be looking at other issues as well.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input! Last time it was registered was in 2013/2014 and sadly sat without any covers. We had pretty harsh winter since then.  It has a 2001 150 Johnson Sea Pro. 

Owner is asking for $4-5K which I think is pretty steep. 

I can do most of the cleaning and minor replacement work such as seating, replacing bearings/fittings, minor engine work, etc but may take it to the nearest mechanic for the heavy duty engine work (i.e rebuilt). 

Would $2000 be reasonable to take a chance on?


----------



## jkp (Mar 8, 2017)

2k would be fair, the trailer will sell all day long on craigslist for 800-1200 easy.  Should be a wood free hull so unless it sat with water/froze like others said the hull should be ok.  Check the motor real close and expect to put an easy 2k in it if you buy it.
J


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 8, 2017)

Personally I'd pass.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! Last time it was registered was in 2013/2014 and sadly sat without any covers. We had pretty harsh winter since then.  It has a 2001 150 Johnson Sea Pro.
> 
> Owner is asking for $4-5K which I think is pretty steep.
> 
> ...




If the motor checks out I'd pay $2,000 for it! 4 to 5 is too much cause you'll be sticking more into it from trailer hubs & tires to the interior and that's if the motor is ok.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Personally I'd pass.



What's wrong.. You don't like to live dangerously with your money..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's wrong.. You don't like to live dangerously with your money..



There's living dangerously and then there's buying a high probability money pit. This is the latter. 

Boats are already holes in the water you throw money in, but this looks to be a black hole in the water and will suck the money from your wallet without your permission.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> There's living dangerously and then there's buying a high probability money pit. This is the latter.
> 
> Boats are already holes in the water you throw money in, but this looks to be a black hole in the water and will suck the money from your wallet without your permission.



I would buy it if the motor was good and part the whole thing out and make the 4 to 5 grand and buy another boat.. That motor could go for $4,000!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 8, 2017)

I refurbished one of those 2 years ago. The biggest problem was there was a half a tank of gas left in it that had turned to solid turpentine. No way to get the tank out without cutting the floor up. It was a major pain in the rear to get it all cleaned out.


----------



## jason t garrett (Mar 8, 2017)

If you don't mind what's your boat budget?  I bought something similar in 2004.  Boat was a 1999 had it for 1 year and the motor blew up.  It was going to be 5 k to rebuild so I chose to repower for only 18k...long story short the boat cost 18k spent another 18 k a year later on a Honda 4 stroke.  I'd go for something smaller,newer with warranty


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> I refurbished one of those 2 years ago. The biggest problem was there was a half a tank of gas left in it that had turned to solid turpentine. No way to get the tank out without cutting the floor up. It was a major pain in the rear to get it all cleaned out.



So there's no other alternative but to cut up the floor?! After sitting for 3+yrs, I'm afraid its all gunked up as you mentioned.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 8, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> So there's no other alternative but to cut up the floor?! After sitting for 3+yrs, I'm afraid its all gunked up as you mentioned.



Yeah, they put the tank in and complete the boat around it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would buy it if the motor was good and part the whole thing out and make the 4 to 5 grand and buy another boat.. That motor could go for $4,000!



That's a lot of time sitting on a lot of parts and having to deal with the hassle of selling them. The motor could go for 4k, or it could be a couple hundred pound paperweight.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

jason t garrett said:


> If you don't mind what's your boat budget?  I bought something similar in 2004.  Boat was a 1999 had it for 1 year and the motor blew up.  It was going to be 5 k to rebuild so I chose to repower for only 18k...long story short the boat cost 18k spent another 18 k a year later on a Honda 4 stroke.  I'd go for something smaller,newer with warranty



I wasn't planning to spend more than $1-2K above purchasing price to get boat water worthy for striper fishing. I already have a nice bass boat so this is more of a want more than anything else...lol.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Personally I'd pass.





Browning Slayer said:


> What's wrong.. You don't like to live dangerously with your money..


Because it is not a Carolina Skiff


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, they put the tank in and complete the boat around it.



Let's say I could get the boat for $1,500. How difficult would it be to cut up the floor to re-fiberglass the flooring and replace the tank? If owner was honest and said motor ran great before it was parked (health issues due to accident), it could be worthwhile?!


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

Revisit the boat and I was wrong. Not a Johnson 150 but  a 200hp Yamaha salt water series. Didn't have a battery so I couldn't test it. 

Ya'll were correct on gas tank.....would have to cut a hole on flooring to replace it...bummer.


----------



## LTZ25 (Mar 8, 2017)

The guy on ship/shape t v could make that a 3 season project !!! It's worth $1500.00 for sure .


----------



## fishdog (Mar 8, 2017)

If you don't want it, I might. PM me the info if you are not going to do ot


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 8, 2017)

run away.....


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

fishdog said:


> If you don't want it, I might. PM me the info if you are not going to do ot



Lol let me explore my options first.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

Question for you seasoned veterans....instead of cuting the floor to replace fuel tank,can I simply pump out the old gas and put a fuel filter? Or am I asking for trouble down the road?


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 8, 2017)

A boat with a good motor is worth a lot.
 A boat with a bad motor is worth almost nothing.

 The floor is not that big of a deal technically speaking. It is a lot of work though.

 I would have to get the motor running before I paid anything. Could you hook an external gas tank to it? Fresh battery and see if she will run.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 8, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> So there's no other alternative but to cut up the floor?! After sitting for 3+yrs, I'm afraid its all gunked up as you mentioned.



Yes but you have to pay for that info lol

Compression check it first.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 8, 2017)

Thunder Head said:


> A boat with a good motor is worth a lot.
> A boat with a bad motor is worth almost nothing.
> 
> The floor is not that big of a deal technically speaking. It is a lot of work though.
> ...




I'm afraid not. Spoke to the local mechanic and he suggested siphoning the old gas and slap on a fuel filter and change it out often for the first few months. 

Owner did say it ran fine before it sat. Wanting more if he gets the motor running. 

Doesn't look like $1,500 will work but I think $2-2,500 would get it bought. Worse case scenario I think I can savage at least $1-1,200 back for the trailer/broken motor combo.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 8, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> I'm afraid not. Spoke to the local mechanic and he suggested siphoning the old gas and slap on a fuel filter and change it out often for the first few months.
> 
> Owner did say it ran fine before it sat. Wanting more if he gets the motor running.
> 
> Doesn't look like $1,500 will work but I think $2-2,500 would get it bought. Worse case scenario I think I can savage at least $1-1,200 back for the trailer/broken motor combo.



Local mechanic is partially right. Compression check the motor first. The boat is reasonable.


----------



## blindhog (Mar 9, 2017)

Check compression. If OK buy it for $1500 and be ready to spend more.......


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

That boat is worth a lot more than 1500 - Sea Pro built mostly composite hulls with no wood, if fiberglass then there will be no issues.  Do a little research, those Johnson 2 strokes are gas guzzlers but are basically bullet proof.  I had one for 5 years with no issues and ran it hard all the time.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Only pic I have. Boat registration # blacked out.



Thats Yamaha not a Johnson.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> Thats Yamaha not a Johnson.



And that is why I said this..



> I would buy it if the motor was good and part the whole thing out and make the 4 to 5 grand and buy another boat.. That motor could go for $4,000!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And that is why I said this..



Agreed.  I would jump all over that deal, I bet there is nothing wrong with that yamaha if the compression checks out. May need to clean the carbs but I bet you it would run with some kind of starting fluids in the carbs.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

Can I have this guys number if you dont want to buy it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> Agreed.  I would jump all over that deal, I bet there is nothing wrong with that yamaha if the compression checks out. May need to clean the carbs but I bet you it would run with some kind of starting fluids in the carbs.



Agreed.  If the motor checks out I'd write a check for $2,000 today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> Can I have this guys number if you dont want to buy it?



I asked 1st..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 9, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Because it is not a Carolina Skiff


I'm not that brand conscious. I love my skiff but have been toying with the idea of possibly something a little, well, low slung, particularly on the trailer now that I have a flat driveway with a straight shot at the garage. 



LetsGoFishin said:


> Let's say I could get the boat for $1,500. How difficult would it be to cut up the floor to re-fiberglass the flooring and replace the tank? If owner was honest and said motor ran great before it was parked (health issues due to accident), it could be worthwhile?!



Fiberglass isn't cheap, unless you know how to do it yourself and well. That is one of the reasons I love the DLV series, they used a plastic insert over the fiberglass hull to cover those compartments. I'm not saying it would be easy to remove, but it is made to be removed rather than cut up and patched. 

Like I said, if you're looking for a project boat to take your time on, knowing you're going to spend a good bit of money before it even hits the water, then it's your call. If you're looking to get out soon, or inexpensively, look elsewhere. 

If, for example, they didn't use non-ethanol gas, then you're looking at phase separation in the tank, holding tons of moisture and that's all gonna get sent through the engine if you try to start it now. Worse, I would believe those hoses and fuel lines would be compromised as they wouldn't have been made for running ethanol. I could be wrong on that, though. 

I would definitely make sure the "u-rine" tube is clear of dirt daubers and other insects, you're probably looking at replacing all of the water lines due to dry rot. Any electrical that was improperly sealed is going to be corroded. I know this because I ran into the same situation with the Tracker that I got from my dad. Similar situation because he had to let it sit for a number of years due to health issues as well. There was rarely a trip where I didn't come off the water with some sort of project to correct an issue. And that was after spending the first 6 months taking care of what I knew to be needed. 

If working on boats rather than getting them out is as enjoyable to you as taking them out then this could be a diamond in the rough and an opportunity to get a boat on the cheap and really make it your own. If you're thinking this is going to be inexpensive due to a lower sticker price, I'd seriously reconsider. I'd spend a couple grand more for something that was mechanically sound and had cosmetic issues before I'd spend it on the unknown quantities of that engine and fuel system.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I asked 1st..



HA! Touche!


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you everyone for all your feedback! I'll keep ya'll posted if I decide to take on this project! 

If price is right, pics to follow. For $3-4K, not going to happen. So for those who may be interested, I'll pass on info if deal falls through.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Thank you everyone for all your feedback! I'll keep ya'll posted if I decide to take on this project!
> 
> If price is right, pics to follow. For $3-4K, not going to happen. So for those who may be interested, I'll pass on info if deal falls through.



If the floor is solid and not wood you are getting a good deal at even 3k.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> If the floor is solid and not wood you are getting a good deal at even 3k.



Hey, put a sock in it.. I just want the motor.. I'll trash the boat, sell the trailer, tune up the engine and make some $$$... 

I already have a place to park it..


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey, put a sock in it.. I just want the motor.. I'll trash the boat, sell the trailer, tune up the engine and make some $$$...
> 
> I already have a place to park it..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey, put a sock in it.. I just want the motor.. I'll trash the boat, sell the trailer, tune up the engine and make some $$$...
> 
> I already have a place to park it..



Your side of the bed since the wife will kick you out of it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey, put a sock in it.. I just want the motor.. I'll trash the boat, sell the trailer, tune up the engine and make some $$$...
> 
> I already have a place to park it..



The boat is probably fine. They do have a good product. And the floor will not have to be cut out but getting that tank clean is a pain.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 9, 2017)

LOL....I'm getting mixed feedback on fuel tank. Some say cut out and replace/clean completely, others are saying siphon it out and place a fuel filter and its good to go.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 9, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> If the floor is solid and not wood you are getting a good deal at even 3k.



Maybe I can get it for $2K and resell it directly to you for  $3K. Win-win for everyone!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 9, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> LOL....I'm getting mixed feedback on fuel tank. Some say cut out and replace/clean completely, others are saying siphon it out and place a fuel filter and its good to go.



The first definitely takes care of any problems with one shot. The second one might, or you might end up being stranded on the water with a clogged fuel filter.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The first definitely takes care of any problems with one shot. The second one might, or you might end up being stranded on the water with a clogged fuel filter.



There is a huge effort and price difference between the two.  Draining and flushing should take care of it with new fuel lines all the way around.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 9, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> There is a huge effort and price difference between the two.  Draining and flushing should take care of it with new fuel lines all the way around.



Key word, should. As in, I've spent a couple hundred already, lost a bunch of water time, I should have just cut it out and replaced it. You won't know which it is until you get to working. 

But, it's been said I'm the king of pessimists, so people should expect me to view such things negatively.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 9, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> LOL....I'm getting mixed feedback on fuel tank. Some say cut out and replace/clean completely, others are saying siphon it out and place a fuel filter and its good to go.



Depends on how much was in there to begin with. We let 5 gallons set in the tank and drove around to bust it all loose and siphoned out. There is also a brass check valve on the pickup hose in the tank that will clog. After that install a inline fuel/water separator filter and carry a spare filter. Hoses may need to be replaced.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Your side of the bed since the wife will kick you out of it.



I have a spare bedroom! The money I make off this boat I could sell mine and upgrade!


----------



## fishingga (Mar 9, 2017)

I would find out what kind of fuel tank is in the boat.
If fiberglass it will need to be replaced.  If metal or plastic you might be able to clean it  out.  Should be access hatch to tank that will allow some room to work with.  Check with a professional that has experience with this.  The boat motor and trailer is a good value at the price you are talking about if the motor will run.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 10, 2017)

My 2000 model seapro is fiberglass, if it needs to be replaced you will probably regret the purchase, you'll be cutting out more than the floor. What model is it exactly? The hull should be solid since they were wood free.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 10, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> My 2000 model seapro is fiberglass, if it needs to be replaced you will probably regret the purchase, you'll be cutting out more than the floor. What model is it exactly? The hull should be solid since they were wood free.




Not sure of exact model but it's 20'-6" .


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 10, 2017)

If it's 20'6" it's most likely the 210cc, not a sv2100. That gas tank is 81 gallons, so a lot to clean out if it was left half full.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Why would the tank need to be replaced if it's fiberglass?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 13, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Why would the tank need to be replaced if it's fiberglass?



Yeah why would a fiberglass tank need to be replaced?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 13, 2017)

Is it the ethanol?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 13, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Key word, should. As in, I've spent a couple hundred already, lost a bunch of water time, I should have just cut it out and replaced it. You won't know which it is until you get to working.
> 
> But, it's been said I'm the king of pessimists, so people should expect me to view such things negatively.



Not with your new boat right?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 13, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! Last time it was registered was in 2013/2014 and sadly sat without any covers. We had pretty harsh winter since then.  It has a 2001 150 Johnson Sea Pro.
> 
> Owner is asking for $4-5K which I think is pretty steep.
> 
> ...



If it were me,,,, I would pay to have the engine checked out by a mechanic,,,, especially the lower unit,,,, and don't forget about the bearings on the trailer, especially with it sitting,,,, if the engine was good, I'd probably make him an offer,,,, everything being equal,,,,


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 13, 2017)

Paid a very good price ($/trades) and had a chance to wash her up over the weekend. Very pleased thus far! Now on to the motor, etc.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 13, 2017)

I dont understand how someone can let something that nice get ruined sitting in the rain.


----------



## brown518 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have that same Yamaha engine, except I have the 150 HP model. Those Saltwater Series II engines are bullet proof. Mine is a 1998 year and it continues to run great. As long as the compression is good, you have a good motor 

You have a really nice boat too. Sea Pro is solid.


----------



## boatbuilder (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice boat.

Is that the motor carbureted or the the efi? 

I have the carburated version and it has been a good simple reliable motor.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 13, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> Not with your new boat right?



No, that was a hypothetical if I'd have bought a boat in similar condition as this.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 13, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Paid a very good price ($/trades) and had a chance to wash her up over the weekend. Very pleased thus far! Now on to the motor, etc.



You got a steal.  Most of that is just dirt and surface mold, the seats even look salvagable.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 13, 2017)

Get one of these for your motor though, those brackets arent designed to hold the motor up for towing.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/M-YWEDGE-MOTOR-SUPPORT/2030926.uts?productVariantId=4220022&WT.tsrc=PPC&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=04201269&rid=20&gclid=CJ2G7_Kf1NICFUYjgQodiC0AEA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## fishingga (Mar 13, 2017)

> Yeah why would a fiberglass tank need to be replaced?



FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Press Contacts: Scott Croft, 703-461-2864, SCroft@BoatUS.com

BoatU.S. Safety Alert:
Newly Reformulated Gasoline
With Ethanol Could Rupture
Old Fiberglass Gas Tanks

Explosion Hazard and Significant Engine Damage
Evidenced on Large, Older Vessels

Older fiberglass fuel tanks may fail as a result of recent gasoline reformulations that are using increased concentrations of the fuel additive ethanol.

BoatU.S. believes that as a result of industry-wide changes in fiberglass resin formulations in the mid 1980’s, the problem appears to be limited to tanks manufactured prior to this date. Diesel fuel systems are not affected. The fiberglass fuel tanks in question were standard equipment on some Hatteras, Bertram and possibly other boats. While the investigation is still in the preliminary stage, BoatU.S. believes that reformulations made to gasoline in the Long Island Sound area that replaced MTBE (Methyl Tertiary-Butyl Ether) in late 2004 with a 10% concentration of ethanol is causing the additive to “attack” the resin in the old fiberglass tanks. The results are weakened tank walls and bottoms with the potential to leak. Anytime gasoline leaks into the bilge, there is a significant risk of an explosion.

BoatU.S. has confirmed reports of tank wall failure in which gasoline was found leaking into the bilge. It also has reports of a tar-like substance – possibly created from the chemical reaction between the older fiberglass resin and ethanol – causing hard black deposits that damage intake valves and pushrods, ultimately destroying the engine.

“At a minimum the problem can devalue a boat significantly since replacing damaged fuel tanks and engines can be a significant expense. However, the potential for leaking and explosion is a far greater factor,” said Chuck Fort, associate editor of Seaworthy, the damage avoidance newsletter from BoatU.S.

BoatU.S. is asking boaters for any firsthand reports or other information they may have on the issue and is doing additional testing to evaluate the extent of the problem. “We’d like to know if other gasoline reformulations with lesser concentrations of ethanol react with the resin, perhaps at a slower pace,” said Fort.

The increasing use of ethanol has largely been the result of federal and state efforts to replace MTBE, a potential carcinogen, with a safer alternative. MTBE and ethanol oxygenate fuel to help reduce harmful emissions when running cold engines just after startup. BoatU.S. has no reports from other states using lesser concentrations of ethanol. “Many well-regarded boat manufacturers have used fiberglass tanks reliably for years,” said Fort. “But unforeseen by these builders, the new reformulation in New York and Connecticut includes a high percentage of ethanol. And unfortunately, gasoline with ethanol is the only fuel available to boaters in these areas,” he added. Some stations in New Jersey may also be using ethanol-enhanced fuel.

If you have any information on the issue, please contact Fort at 703-461-2878, ext. 3033 or email CFort@BoatUS.com.

Early symptoms may include engine backfiring and hard (sluggish) starting, in which the motor turns over slowly as though the battery were weak. Affected engines also may not reach their rated RPM. Fort said, “Ironically, the substance seems to pass through fuel filters leaving no tell-tale marks – some have appeared clean on our reports. The only way to know for certain is to pull the carburetor and inspect the underside for a black, gummy film which can indicate a serious problem.”

Until it fully understands the extent of the issue, BoatU.S. is recommending that any early 1980’s or older vessel with fiberglass gas tanks be stored empty over the winter.

BoatU.S. – Boat Owners Association of The United States – is the nation’s leading advocate for recreational boaters providing its 620,000 members with a wide array of consumer services including a group-rate marine insurance program that insures nearly a quarter million boats; the largest fleet of more than 500 towing assistance vessels; discounts on fuel, slips, and repairs at over 825 Cooperating Marinas; boat financing; and a subscription to BoatU.S. Magazine, the most widely read boating publication in the U.S.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 13, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Paid a very good price ($/trades) and had a chance to wash her up over the weekend. Very pleased thus far! Now on to the motor, etc.



Got er looking nice. This was the way this one started out also.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 13, 2017)

And then cleaned up


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 13, 2017)

I recently bought my first boat (other than jon boats) and it had sat for at least 2 years.  The cover had rotted off and the gel coat is extremely dull.  The owner told me that he'd only ran non-ethanol premium so that was a relief.  I replaced the batteries, siphoned out both tanks, filled it with fresh gas and gave it a try.  There were fuel leaks where the fuel rails went into the carbs which leaked enough pressure to keep it from cranking and therefore made it easy to find.  A trip around town, twelve o-rings and $80 later and she fired right up with no other problems.  

That was back in October and the only engine or fuel related issue I've had is that the fuel level gauge won't work.  At first it was only when the starboard tank was selected, but now it's either.  There are still various little things that don't work on the boat and I haven't tried very hard to fix as I just don't really need them.  
I've been able to go out and fish from it as-is and that's good enough for me.  Maybe once I have more experience with this old boat I'll want a better one or continue making it better.  

I must add that I made a thread on here for advice prior to buying AND the owner was there when we got it running and even took me out on the lake in it before we finalized the deal.  
That meant a lot right there.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 13, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Got er looking nice. This was the way this one started out also.





Wow! Turned out great! Worst than mine was!


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 13, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> Get one of these for your motor though, those brackets arent designed to hold the motor up for towing.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/M-YWEDGE-MOTOR-SUPPORT/2030926.uts?productVariantId=4220022&WT.tsrc=PPC&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=04201269&rid=20&gclid=CJ2G7_Kf1NICFUYjgQodiC0AEA&gclsrc=aw.ds



Thanks...I have something similar which I'll be using.



Troutman3000 said:


> You got a steal.  Most of that is just dirt and surface mold, the seats even look salvagable.



Yup...took some bleach to the seats and wiped it right off! Haven't deep cleaned the interior but I'd assume it'll come right off as well.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 13, 2017)

boatbuilder said:


> Nice boat.
> 
> Is that the motor carbureted or the the efi?
> 
> I have the carburated version and it has been a good simple reliable motor.



Thanks...EFI. Says fuel injection on the side. Haven't had a chance to mess with it with this cold spell but looking forward to it!


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Mar 13, 2017)

I just want to say many thanks to everyone who provided feedback. The best part about this experience is the knowledge transfer and willingness of everyone to help out one another! What a great forum. Tight lines!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 14, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Thanks...I have something similar which I'll be using.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...took some bleach to the seats and wiped it right off! Haven't deep cleaned the interior but I'd assume it'll come right off as well.



Just apply a protectant for the vinyl after using the bleach.  The bleach can harm the threads.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 14, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> Just apply a protectant for the vinyl after using the bleach.  The bleach can harm the threads.



Lightly. I armor-all'd my tracker seats too heavily one time and couldn't stay in the seat on Lanier in the summer. I kept sliding off one way or another.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Really good looking boat,,,, hope the engine is good for you,,,,


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 14, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Lightly. I armor-all'd my tracker seats too heavily one time and couldn't stay in the seat on Lanier in the summer. I kept sliding off one way or another.



lolololollololol


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 14, 2017)

Troutman3000 said:


> lolololollololol



I did that one time. Only one. It can be dangerous


----------



## KKrueger (Apr 19, 2017)

Is it up and running now?


----------



## AStrick (Apr 19, 2017)

What electronics does it have!
You can tie up $5000 in a good trolling motor and fish finder, not counting a baitwell,,


----------



## Spacelord (Apr 20, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I dont understand how someone can let something that nice get ruined sitting in the rain.



I was thinking the same thing. Borderline criminal.


----------



## 61BelAir (Apr 20, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> I just want to say many thanks to everyone who provided feedback. The best part about this experience is the knowledge transfer and willingness of everyone to help out one another! What a great forum. Tight lines!



This goes for me too.  Everyone was extremely helpful when I posted up about buying my first boat last year.  Things worked out well for me and I'm glad to hear it's working good for you too.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 22, 2017)

Spacelord said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Borderline criminal.



I don't even let my jonboat sit out much less my seapro, I hate to see messes like that.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2017)

KKrueger said:


> Is it up and running now?



Been busy (not busy fishing unfortunately) but have worked on the boat here and there in my spare time. Surprising, the motor was very easy to work on and happy to report she's up and running like a champ (at least with muffs on)! Very little fuel was in the tank and it took no time to siphon out the remaining and interior seems to had no major sludge, etc. 

Thus far, the biggest challenge was replacing the fuel pick up as the anti-siphon valve broke off! It was so corroded, it took me 3 days soaking the little booger with PB Blaster but was able to remove it without breaking anything. Pain working with an 8" opening. Whew....thank God I didn't have to cut the floor! 

Decided to replace the valve with a non anti-siphon one and I'll just live with priming the bulb each time. 

Hopeful to take her out in the next few weeks! Will report back with pictures!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 24, 2017)

LetsGoFishin said:


> Been busy (not busy fishing unfortunately) but have worked on the boat here and there in my spare time. Surprising, the motor was very easy to work on and happy to report she's up and running like a champ (at least with muffs on)! Very little fuel was in the tank and it took no time to siphon out the remaining and interior seems to had no major sludge, etc.
> 
> Thus far, the biggest challenge was replacing the fuel pick up as the anti-siphon valve broke off! It was so corroded, it took me 3 days soaking the little booger with PB Blaster but was able to remove it without breaking anything. Pain working with an 8" opening. Whew....thank God I didn't have to cut the floor!
> 
> ...




You need to get your priorities right and get out on the water. 

Glad it's working out for ya.


----------



## pop pop jones (Apr 24, 2017)

*Glad it's working out for ya.*

Says the man that's out 4,000 bucks.  LOL


----------

